# building a shower ceiling in a non-perfect situation



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

homealone said:


> ....The question is: how do we minimize the mistake of intalling blueboard on the ceiling? .....Should we paint over it with water-resistant paint? should we tile over it? .....At this point, we cannot ask the contractor to redo it, or even add durock on top of the blueboard. So, what should we do given the current reality, and what will make it easiest to "clean up" this mistake in years to come?


That is a relatively minor mistake.
It should be fine. The ceiling is not going to be in direct contact with water. Just paint the ceiling with a good bathroom paint, to seal it. 

The only time durock is installed in a shower ceiling, is when it has a low ceiling height, and tile is going to be installed over it.

Once painted, with the proper bathroom paint, and accompanied with the proper sized exhaust vent, that ceiling should last for many, many years.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Ok, few questions:

What do you mean by blue board? Do you mean GP DensGuard?

Now, is the tile installed on the walls already? I sure hope you say "no".


----------



## homealone (Jun 2, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> That is a relatively minor mistake.
> It should be fine. The ceiling is not going to be in direct contact with water. Just paint the ceilling with a good bathroom paint, to seal it.
> 
> The only time durock is installed in a shower ceiling, is when it has a low ceiling height, and tile is going to be installed over it.
> ...


 
Actually, in our case, it is a very low ceiling for the shower. Also, there is no exhaust fan in the bathroom- we tried to figure out a way to put one in, but couldn't make it work. Do you still hold by your suggestion to paint it with a proper bathroom paint? or should we do something else/in addition?
Thanks!


----------



## homealone (Jun 2, 2008)

Angus242, I can try to answer your questions. Keep in mind that we are talking about a less-than perfect situation. From what I understand, the blueboard is the type of board that is similar to sheetrock, only with a blue layer on the outside (gypsum on the inside). I am pretty sure is not GP DensGuard. Also, yes, the tiles on the walls of the shower are already up. Any suggestions given the current situation?

Thanks.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

homealone said:


> Angus242, I can try to answer your questions. Keep in mind that we are talking about a less-than perfect situation. From what I understand, the blueboard is the type of board that is similar to sheetrock, only with a blue layer on the outside (gypsum on the inside). I am pretty sure is not GP DensGuard. Also, yes, the tiles on the walls of the shower are already up. Any suggestions given the current situation?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, not much you can do AFTER the fact. Lesson learned (I hope).

At this point, just follow AtlanticWBConst's advice. That and save up for a new shower in about 5 years and be prepared for mold remediation. 

What SHOULD have happened , so you are aware for the future, was:
1/2" cement board on the shower walls.
WATERPROOF with membrane or liquid
Tile

Cement board on ceiling IF you tile.
Does the bathroom have a window? If not, a fan is code. If you choose to ignore building codes, I would consider using a mold resistant wall board like DensArmor. Greenboard will NOT help.

People......water + paper = mold
You can't beat chemistry! 

Yes, your contractor was not qualified for this. Perhaps you can relay this information to him so we can all learn a lesson from this. I'm sorry about your situation. It truly pains me to hear people getting into this situation. I'm very serious about the mold issue. I would honestly save to have this redone in the up coming years. At least next time, you'll be better prepared!

Good luck


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Did you pull a permit for this project? 

It sounds like you hired a person with very little background and experience to do such a job. Building Code requires an exhaust fan (venting to the exterior of the home).

As far as the ceiling goes, as stated: no exhaust fan = you are going to have problems with the ceiling cracking and peeling in less than a year.


----------



## homealone (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the heads-up. So, for now, do we paint or should we tile?

Thanks


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

homealone said:


> Okay, thanks for the heads-up. So, for now, do we paint or should we tile?
> 
> Thanks


There are no advantages to tiling at this point. Paint away!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Did you pull a permit for this project?
> Building Code requires an exhaust fan (venting to the exterior of the home).
> 
> As far as the ceiling goes, as stated: no exhaust fan = you are going to have problems with the ceiling cracking and peeling in less than a year.


An exhaust fan will certainly help. 

However, just for clarity's sake, there is a major "hole" in the International Residential Code regarding bath fans. The code requires a fan in the room containing the water closet, but does not go as far as to say that the room containing the tub or shower requires the fan. This isn't a major issue in most homes because the water closet is in the same room as the bath/shower, but when the water closet is located in its own room, putting a fan in that room satisfies the code requirement...Technically. It comes down to definitions, but the code is currently written to deal with poo smell and not humidity. What's worse is that you can get away with no bath fan if you have an operable window in the room. Maybe in Florida it is possible to throw the window open when there's a bad smell or too much humidity in the bathroom in January, but here in Kansas that won't happen!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Prime then paint 2 coats w/ Sherwin Williams exterior oil base semi-gloss. 
Good Luck!


----------

